# This post made me laugh: l00k1ng for phr33 VPS plezze!



## acd (Jun 23, 2013)

Best post. Thanks GVH-Jon for some laughs.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 23, 2013)

Quick to screenshot it, I removed it about 2 minutes after it was posted


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 23, 2013)

So, does this mean I'm not getting my phr33 VPS?

Edit: Give it 24 hours, this screenshot is probably going to end up on a LET thread entitled "Hey guys look what Jon from GreenValueHost is up to!!"

Oh well.. embarrassing publicity is good publiciy.

Doh! I just pulled a HostBill.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2013)

Reminded me of this video.


----------



## fapvps (Jun 23, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Oh well.. embarrassing publicity is good publiciy.


I really hope you're right about that!


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 23, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Reminded me of this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow07EoDIycs
> 
> (You know what, I give up at embedding this video. I dun goofed.)


Oh my God I used to be so addicted to that game.. Runescape..

In fact if it weren't for my Runescape addiction I would not be here right now, but that's another story for another day


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Oh my God I used to be so addicted to that game.. Runescape..
> 
> In fact if it weren't for my Runescape addiction I would not be here right now, but that's another story for another day


Haha, yeah, the good ol' days. Classic (okay well, 2007) Runescape is back though  Ain't got no time for it anyways.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 23, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Haha, yeah, the good ol' days. Classic (okay well, 2007) Runescape is back though  Ain't got no time for it anyways.


Runescape 2011 was my favorite time.

I still have a nearly maxed account that I was going to sell, but I can't find a place to sell it anymore really.. wanna play on it?


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Runescape 2011 was my favorite time.
> 
> I still have a nearly maxed account that I was going to sell, but I can't find a place to sell it anymore really.. wanna play on it?


Wow, I really love the sound of that, sure thing, it'd let me bring back some memories.. I could check out how the game is doing now and find my way back to places I used to chill with my friends haha 

I'm sure there are some forums out there or something that would allow the advertising of accounts for sale, though.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 23, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Wow, I really love the sound of that, sure thing, it'd let me bring back some memories.. I could check out how the game is doing now and find my way back to places I used to chill with my friends haha
> 
> I'm sure there are some forums out there or something that would allow the advertising of accounts for sale, though.


I'll send you the info as soon as I can dig it up 

They really screwed up the game like whack though to be honest, they changed the entire combat system.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'll send you the info as soon as I can dig it up
> 
> They really screwed up the game like whack though to be honest, they changed the entire combat system.


Yeah, the interface too. I don't think I'd be able to understand how everything works now  

I'll hop on it and check things out later then, I better be getting myself some sleep. 

Thanks by the way


----------



## vanarp (Jun 23, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Quick to screenshot it, I removed it about 2 minutes after it was posted


 
Why remove? You could simply merge it with another _free vps demanding_ thread ;-)


----------



## drmike (Jun 23, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Oh well.. embarrassing publicity is good publiciy.   Doh! I just pulled a HostBill ChicagoVPS.


 

Ahh, are you subscribing to the Fabozzi school of thought now?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 23, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Reminded me of this video.


BOOM!  Fixed!


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

I get the feeling *@**GVH-Jon* was pretty bored


----------



## acd (Jun 23, 2013)

Either that or he was short on cash and really needed 1 TiB of ddr3 and a /24.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

acd said:


> Either that or he was short on cash and really needed 1 TiB of ddr3 and a /24.


lol I just actually read the "requirements" and now I'm really laughing. the best is "4x octo-core" - does it get any better?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 23, 2013)

The server that was quoted in the post actually is possible to assemble. Hivelocity offers it. (Well.. Not with Intel 910 Drives)


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> The server that was quoted in the post actually is possible to assemble. Hivelocity offers it. (Well.. Not with Intel 910 Drives)


Hivelocity? I don't care if they have those specs squared, I wouldn't buy from them. But seriously, who would - who _could_ use all that?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Hivelocity? I don't care if they have those specs squared, I wouldn't buy from them. But seriously, who would - who _could_ use all that?


Google could


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Google could


No, they couldn't - no one could. It has to do with what that machine would be able to process vs. what you could pipe in to/out of it. You'd need some serious (read: nonexistent) network throughput to actually get everything out of it as it is processed. Either that or you'd have to have it sitting idle at times to keep up with it, at which point you'd be losing money. That's why Google uses a bunch of small machines rather than one big one.


----------



## Shados (Jun 24, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> No, they couldn't - no one could. It has to do with what that machine would be able to process vs. what you could pipe in to/out of it. You'd need some serious (read: nonexistent) network throughput to actually get everything out of it as it is processed. Either that or you'd have to have it sitting idle at times to keep up with it, at which point you'd be losing money. That's why Google uses a bunch of small machines rather than one big one.


Not all algorithms are equal - they don't all have the same response to changes in input size. It wouldn't be that hard to find a purpose which has relatively small inputs/outputs but requires a ridiculous amount of processing time.


----------



## maounique (Jun 24, 2013)

Shados said:


> Not all algorithms are equal - they don't all have the same response to changes in input size. It wouldn't be that hard to find a purpose which has relatively small inputs/outputs but requires a ridiculous amount of processing time.


There are tons of such tasks. Google is a network company, not a scientific simulation one, therefore they adjust to their regular workload.


----------



## kaniini (Jun 24, 2013)

Mao said:


> There are tons of such tasks. Google is a network company, not a scientific simulation one, therefore they adjust to their regular workload.


Yeah but such a machine _would_ be useful for some things Google does like complex map-reduce statistics calculations.

It just so happens that they don't need big machines because map-reduce is easily distributed, but they could certainly use it.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 24, 2013)

I could use it. For winning any e-peen contest EVER CREATED.


----------

